# How to sleep after MDMA use?



## BrokenPromise

I took some MDMA yesterday and I haven't been able to sleep. I don't have any benzos so I'm looking for the next best thing. I can buy Doxylamine or I can CWE some Codeine what do you think would be more effective?


----------



## onetwo

Doxylamine, marijuana, melatonin, and DXM all work fine. Also z-hypnotics such as zolpidem and zopiclone, however they are RX. 

Clean good quality MDMA shouldn't keep you up much longer than the pronounced rolling effect, you generally run into the issue of not being able to sleep when you are dealing with heavily adulterated pills/powder. Not much you can really do about this besides testing in the future or that's relevant to your problem, but I'm just saying.


----------



## debaser

Moving to Ecstasy Discussion.

BDD > ED


----------



## fleea

Wait longer, eat something and drink some warm milk.That shit never kept me awake for long and if it did I was so comfy and stretchy it was ok.


----------



## Flooz

Every since I moved from random pills that have been cut to straight MDMA I have found I have zero problems sleeping.

Either way though I always find that some weed helps


----------



## Mel22

fap fapfapfapfap usually does the trick.


----------



## SnowDay

Yeah, MD instead of pills, or v clean pills are way easier to sleep on. A melatonin, a spliff and a fap will knock you right out.


----------



## MollyFein74

DXM on an MDMA comedown isnt something id be advising to do... serotonin syndrome risk


----------



## gman2008

I have had my share of tested clean mdma and i never am able to sleep on a comedown....have to drink myself silly!


----------



## herebefore

melatonin or diphenhydramine, when you take 50+ mgs of the latter it's the commercially recommended dose for a sleep aid. always worked for me and both are easy to get, you probably have benedryl in your medicine cabinet already.
(i agree with most of the above posters however that clean(er) product tends to not have a lot of the sleeplessness commonly associated with mdma use.)


----------



## magicstix

dont listen to every one about pure MDMA letting you sleep properly once it wears off. MDMA DOES STIMULATE you.....

I my whole life have suffered horrible insomnia with out drugs. I occasionally go 3-4 days with out sleep due to my insomnia problem with out drugs.

There is not a chance in hell I will be able to sleep after even a 100mg dose of MDMA. (and yes its pure fucking mdma)

The only way I can sleep when I cannot slee is to take 1-3mg of Alprazolam. Usually 1mg does the trick when I cant sleep when im sober. but after a night of rolling 2mg-3mg is my usual dose to knock me out.

The people who can sleep after MDMA do not suffer of insomia or nerves or any of that bad shit. Unlike me and you.

Get some xanax... its the only cure to insomia.


p.s all the melotonin and nyquil and stuff like that does not work for me. it will make me feel tired but I will still be unable to sleep


----------



## herebefore

magicstix said:


> dont listen to every one about pure MDMA letting you sleep properly once it wears off. MDMA DOES STIMULATE you.....
> 
> I my whole life have suffered horrible insomnia with out drugs. I occasionally go 3-4 days with out sleep due to my insomnia problem with out drugs.
> 
> There is not a chance in hell I will be able to sleep after even a 100mg dose of MDMA. (and yes its pure fucking mdma)
> 
> The only way I can sleep when I cannot slee is to take 1-3mg of Alprazolam. Usually 1mg does the trick when I cant sleep when im sober. but after a night of rolling 2mg-3mg is my usual dose to knock me out.
> 
> The people who can sleep after MDMA do not suffer of insomia or nerves or any of that bad shit. Unlike me and you.
> 
> Get some xanax... its the only cure to insomia.
> 
> 
> p.s all the melotonin and nyquil and stuff like that does not work for me. it will make me feel tired but I will still be unable to sleep



i suffer anxiety and insomnia as well, why do you think i use drugs? in fact, i would say that at LEAST 50% of the people on this forum have those issues. the OP doesn't make mention of having either of those problems, or of them being a major factor in their life, so you are just speculating. it's just as likely that they might have gotten something a little impure.


----------



## magicstix

Yes I am just speculating on my own experience. 

but I truly do suffer insomnia and anxiety. I know tons of people who say the same but I never met any one who truly suffers it like I do.

and mdma definitely bothers my symtoms for me after im done rolling on pure MDMA if it was cut with something even a little I will be really FUCKED if I do not have xanax.

Pure mdma I will not be able to sleep with out xanax.. but if I have no xanax and the pills or molly was cut I will really really freak out. lol It had taken me to the hospital once because I freaked out too much after eating some MDMA + meth pills


and no nothing I get is cut these days (yes i have had my mdma lab confirmed) and will never get my mdma from an untrusted source.


plus even if the OP does not have those problems... I can guarantee that 2mg-3mg of alrpazolam will cure pretty much any sleep problem temporarily even if you did injest a huge amount of meth over the night.

also for sleep related purposes i will take Temazepam if alprazolam fails which it has before.


----------



## herebefore

fair enough, but in the end there's no reason not to caution the OP to the possibility that there was a cut/adulterant. it happens commonly enough that it should always be taken into consideration. if you personally don't agree that's fine but you don't have to tell her not to listen to people warning her of the possibility.


----------



## aelli614

what I use is a couple of bottles of this stuff called dream water. Its GABA, 5htp and melatonin. Seems to work for me. I get it from my local drug store in the aisle with the other sleep aids.


----------



## mattnotrik

You havent got benzos then juts wait till you are tired, if the MDMA was clean it should not be long at all.


----------



## magicstix

^ if I did not have benzos I would feel EXTREMELY tired. However when I close my eyes. Nothing happens. I think of absolutely nothing but just will not knock off. not a single position will feel comfortable after a few minutes. This will go on the whole night. Just boring eyes closed for 8 hours which leads to agitation which makes it even harder to sleep. Its like once I go past 2 days of no sleep it becomes even harder to sleep.


----------



## pattyn

I wouldn't recommend zolpidem after using MDMA. This combo has given me some nasty side effects, like hallucinations etc.


----------



## epic11

TL:DR the whole thread. If you actually have mdma, you will sleep even WHILE rolling. Its not hard. Sounds to me like you got something other than mdma. Smoke weed to sleep!


----------



## gman2008

epic11 said:


> TL:DR the whole thread. If you actually have mdma, you will sleep even WHILE rolling. Its not hard. Sounds to me like you got something other than mdma. Smoke weed to sleep!



Its FACT that one of the side effects of mdma is Insomnia.

Not everyone is the same...... MDMA keeps the majority of my friends awake a couple can sleep and even eat on it! and this is tested mdma from Holland.

"If you actually have mdma, you will sleep even WHILE rolling."  This statement is simply NOT true....just because you can sleep on it or people you know can dont mean everyone is the same.

I do not suffer from insomnia or any sleep problems normally and i can sleep 12 hours every night on average BUT when i have taken mdma i CANT sleep for 12 hours plus unless i drink myself silly.


----------



## quaff

Mild muscle relaxant a couple of hours before complete come down, a couple of nibbles, red wine and meditation.  Hate that horrible need to sleep but can't feeling.  Put a few hours between the relaxant and easy on the wine.


----------



## StrutterGear

epic11 said:


> TL:DR the whole thread. If you actually have mdma, you will sleep even WHILE rolling. Its not hard. Sounds to me like you got something other than mdma. Smoke weed to sleep!



Don't be silly. It'll be easier to sleep because it's not as bad as amphetamines for the insomnia but MDMA can and will stop you going to sleep. Too much is said about being able to sleep on pure MDMA. I get good MDMA all the time, and can never sleep, because I never can after any stims paticularly mephedrone.


----------



## elr

doing some pushups might help.  assuming you've mostly come down and are being kept awake by a stimulant feeling.  and it's past bedtime..  it would be hard to take some right before bed and lay down and doze off.


----------



## Black

use clean pills/powder/crystals. get into bed, close eyes, fall asleep. nothing simpler than that (for me anyway). i usually have huge troubles getting to sleep, but after mdma i'm pretty exhausted and sleeping right on the spot.


----------



## yeahbutno

smoke moar.


----------



## mattnotrik

epic11 said:


> TL:DR the whole thread. If you actually have mdma, you will sleep even WHILE rolling. Its not hard. Sounds to me like you got something other than mdma. Smoke weed to sleep!



Did you quote that directly from the bullshit book?

Theres not a chance in hell you can sleep whilst still "rolling", maybe on the tail end, several hours after ingesting MDMA, but not while peaking / still very active. Impossible.


----------



## JarBag

Whoa. Definitely don't risk serotonin syndrome by using DXM. DXM is very stimulating and will keep you awake generally...
Wait at least two weeks between them to be safe.


----------



## AgentDaleCooper

I have found that taking 5-htp within too short a time after having come down from any MDxx often causes a greater stimulation, rather than the sleepy-time effect it has on me normally when taken before bed. Valerian root is actually moderately useful in the absence of benzos. 
 I would say that if one wants to sleep after an MDMA experience, or after using ANY stimulant, then regardless of your method of sedation, preloading with a healthy dose of soluble magnesium is the first step. Stimulants cause acute drops in Mg and regardless of how often you take them, you should be taking lots of Mg. Also, if you find that these effects are greater when you dose higher, consider trying to potentiate a lower dose, rather than trying to maintain the current dose. 
 Nootropics might help.  Piracetam and a little choline make for a smooth transition from the speediest of peaks, into a relaxed place where one might sleep.
  Try to increase absorption and reuptake and decrease the dose itself. I know that amphetamines/cathinones are absorbed best at a certain pH that tends to be more alkaline than the average coffeedrinking, sodachugging Human. You can potentially adjust the pH of your urinary tract over time, or shortly before ingesting your Moonrocks, and not piss out as much of the drug as you might usually. Grapefruit juice also is purported to inhibit digestive enzymes that metabolize ol' Molly, though this is speculative and you can find a ton of discussions over this around the forum. 
Basically, try to get the digestion and usage of it in the body as efficient as possible, and you will suffer less negative effects. Theoretically.


----------



## eLW

How? like a baby..


----------



## universalmind

Blues might not always work... Tbh they dont even really effect me but on NYSthey defs helped although I'd spaced all 3 out so Incas exhausted. My friend took 4 and had a terrible comedown, didnt sleep got lile 2 hours the next night!!, the
Massage oils are goodbut I wouldn't have anything planned the neztbday unless I had blues.


----------



## augustaB

My partner gets very drowsy on mdma, especially if the dose is large. 
I've never had a problem sleeping afterwards. 
The stuff I have is tested but even with tweakier stuff, no problems. 
Half an ambien / zolpidem should put you asleep if you have trouble sleeping though. 
Alternatively try a little cannabis, or ghb.


----------



## BrokenPromise

I do suffer insomnia so it obviously makes it worse. I'm 100% sure I only take pure MDMA. My friends can sleep fine after it but for some reason I don't. I tried Codeine and although it made me feel a lot better for an hour or 2 it didn't put me to sleep. I even tried some Oxy once which was a big mistake, it just made me feel worse. Codiene/Promethazine syrup knocked me the fuck out, which is kinda weird because when I have them separately nothing happens. Doxylamine didn't work either.

Anyway I got another script of Valium so I should be fine from now on.


----------



## vyvanazepam

Sorry to dig this up 
But
When i take pure moonrocks I can eat and sleep
But the sleep is more like a twilight/zombie state
As soon as I closed my eyes then
reopened them it was morning
In the blink of an eye
the weird part is that it felt like I was awake and time was warped
Kinda like when you get anesthesia for surgery
Anyone else experience anything similar


----------



## daiki

Why do you have to sleep immediately after comedown ?   Try to relax and don't keep thinking "I need to sleep now". Don't rely on any drug to help you sleep.


----------



## BlueBull

mattnotrik said:


> Did you quote that directly from the bullshit book?
> 
> Theres not a chance in hell you can sleep whilst still "rolling", maybe on the tail end, several hours after ingesting MDMA, but not while peaking / still very active. Impossible.



It's perfectly possible to fall asleep while rolling. I had that once or twice. Ofcourse not when rolling on 200mg, but with a normal dose roll it is perfectly possible and not even that hard. At least for some people. And it depends on the roll too. Some rolls with pills keep me awake, while another roll on the same pills same dose I'd even fall asleep during the roll...

*edit* besides, like Mazzab already said, if you take gigantic doses (for me starting from 500mg and upwards, or maybe like Mazzab says 300mg at once) you can have blackouts and even fall asleep because of this, for short periods too


----------



## Mazzab

BlueBull said:


> It's perfectly possible to fall asleep while rolling. I had that once or twice. Ofcourse not when rolling on 200mg, but with a normal dose roll it is perfectly possible and not even that hard...



I agree. Especially with high doses. Once I took 300mg in one dose (very early and naive in my history of usage). The peak was so intense and flooring; I started to zone out/ fall asleep. I was just a puddle of love on my couch. Soon after I started to regain my composure I easily fell asleep after. Higher doses for me begin to have sedating effects.


----------



## LucidSDreamr

mattnotrik said:


> Did you quote that directly from the bullshit book?
> 
> Theres not a chance in hell you can sleep whilst still "rolling", maybe on the tail end, several hours after ingesting MDMA, but not while peaking / still very active. Impossible.



i have fallen asleep during the peak of an orally ingested mdma dose....and also after IV mdma (no other drugs or alc was used).  It is totally possible that this can happen.   I know it sounds totally ass backward because its also a stimulant....but trust me....you can sleep on the shit, I wouldn't believe it either if I hadn't done it myself.  sometimes the serotonin release is just soooo great and you get so relaxed that yes, you can fall asleep while peaking


----------



## PhycoNaughty

3 things Food, Hot shower. Film. Till you drift of to sleep. Hate not being to sleep but im fine when it comes to mdma tottaly oppisite when i take speed tho.


----------



## shugenja

Xanax and or ambien


----------



## shugenja

mattnotrik said:


> Did you quote that directly from the bullshit book?
> 
> Theres not a chance in hell you can sleep whilst still "rolling", maybe on the tail end, several hours after ingesting MDMA, but not while peaking / still very active. Impossible.



You have obviously never heard of E-Dreaming.


----------



## Juliet0822

I know this post is old but only thing that helped me was ambien or xanex


----------



## Hispanic_Queen70

magicstix said:


> Yes I am just speculating on my own experi
> 
> but I truly do suffer insomnia and anxiety. I know tons of people who say the same but I never met any one who truly suffers it like I do.
> 
> and mdma definitely bothers my symtoms for me after im done rolling on pure MDMA if it was cut with something even a little I will be really FUCKED if I do not have xanax.
> 
> Pure mdma I will not be able to sleep with out xanax.. but if I have no xanax and the pills or molly was cut I will really really freak out. lol It had taken me to the hospital once because I freaked out too much after eating some MDMA + meth pills
> 
> 
> and no nothing I get is cut these days (yes i have had my mdma lab confirmed) and will never get my mdma from an untrusted source.
> 
> 
> plus even if the OP does not have those problems... I can guarantee that 2mg-3mg of alrpazolam will cure pretty much any sleep problem temporarily even if you did injest a huge amount of meth over the night.
> 
> also for sleep related purposes i will take Temazepam if alprazolam fails which it has before.


  well i have bad insomnia too and i was prescribed trazadon but i never tried using it for the come back off ecstasy... would u recommend i try it?


----------

